# Bunny Behavior got worse after being Neutered..HELP



## Holland_Lop (Mar 16, 2010)

My male holland lop, who is about 8 months old, has always hated being picked up but otherwise was very sweet. I had to bring him to the vet about2 months ago because his eye was leaking due to teeth problems. While at the vet, she had suggested that we get him fixed since he would have to be put under to fix his teeth. I am still monitoring his teeth, and plan to take him back in soon for a check up, but have noticed that his behavior has gotten MUCH worse since he has been neutered. I understand that a lot of bunnies are upset about surgery, but I do not feel that his behavior is because of that. He is still excited about eating, plays and runs around all of the time, and lounges around as if he is very comfortable. The problem is that he still will not let me even attempt to pick him up, let alone try to trim his nails (his nails were trimmed before at the vet) he nips and chases me around the room, lunges, grunts and attempts to attack my broom everytime I sweep near him, and pees and poops on my bed. Im not sure if it is still his hormones balancing out, or what could be the culprit. He had never nipped at me to the point that he breaks my skin, but he has done so lately. I am really hoping this is just something that will get better with time, because giving him up is not an option. I try to soothe him and not scold him, and after he nips me I put him back in his cage for a mini time out. I have let out yelps so he understands it hurts but its either he doesnt mind or doesnt realize its me he is biting. 

Any advice from someone who has dealt with this before please let me know. At this point I am clueless as of how to correct this behavior.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2010)

What's wrong with his teeth? He's pretty young for a molar spur, which is the usual leaky eye thing that's dental related. What are you feeding him? 

If you know how to pick him up securely, I would actually do more of that in this case. Start when you're on the ground, pick him up and hold him -- one hand cradling his butt, one holding his chest and pulling his back against your chest, so he can't kick anything but air or reach any body parts to bite (which may take a bit of extra maneuvering).  

This will show dominance and eventually establish trust that he won't be dropped or eaten.

He will improve with age regardless, the post neuter calming can be pretty gradual. The pooping and peeing on the bed should disappear soon, just make sure it's washed with vinegar. Best to cover it with an old blanket or something and even put a litter box on the bed. 

He'll probably never get over the broom thing, a few of my guys have broom fetishes. :dunno

But for now, he's just young and excitable. The adolescence stage is very often like this, neutered or not, and they do grow out of it.  


sas :clover:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2010)

PS: Here's a great article to check out.. .

Bonding with your bunny


----------



## Holland_Lop (Mar 16, 2010)

he has about 1/8 a cup of Zupreem Natures Promise made from Timothy Hay pellets, unlimited hay, and I am currently introducing veggies like Romaine and Parsley to his diet. I try to limit the pellets and feed mostly hay. I agree he his very young for molur spurs but that is what the vet had said. She also said that he would most likely need his teeth trimmed (which would require being put under each time) every 3-4 months. I am taking him to another vet who specializes in rabbit dentistry in May to get a second opinion. I would hate to put Russell through unnecessary procedures so often. 

Thank you for your response.


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 16, 2010)

How old is he? Many rabbits have age related teenage behavior that can occur whether they are speutered or not. Your bun may be going through his teenage period - he should grow out of it.

Also, it takes at least 4 weeks for the hormones in him to go away. He's not going to be a "neutered" bunny overnight. So give him time to get the hormones out of his system and then look at his behavior again.


----------



## Holland_Lop (Mar 16, 2010)

He is 8 months old. It has been about 2 months since his surgery. When I brought him to the vet she said you can tell he thinks he is the boss. He will kick and fight if you even attempt to pick him up, almost to the point that I am afraid he'd hurt himself to try to get down, or rip up my arm in the process! But, when he is on the floor he will come up and let me pet him, and follows me around the room and such, so I know its not that he hates me, I think it is really a matter of thinking his is the boss!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't you mean *knowing* he's the boss?  


sas :biggrin2:


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 16, 2010)

8 months is prime time for teenage behavior. It's very possible he's just settling his boundaries with you and he has a lot of energy to put towards "training" you! My male bun started acting a bit weird and anti-social around 10 months of age, but it passed after a few months.


----------



## Holland_Lop (Mar 16, 2010)

That is what I assumed, thank you for your feedback. He is my first bunny and I was not quite sure what to expect. I think I assumed he'd skip over the teenage behavior since he was altered! Now I will just have to work that much harder in attempting to train him!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 16, 2010)

It can take a long time for a bunny to trust you. My Muffin took about 6 months to let us pet her without flinching when our hands got near to her.

I wanted to add that tooth issues are usually genetic and although diet can help, they can occur at any age. For some rabbits with less severe dental issues, it can take years for the problem to grow into something that has to be dealt with by a vet. However, bunnies with more serious dental issues can have problems with their teeth at almost any age.


----------

